# Which Cali Connection seed should I order???



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 7, 2011)

I picked up some Larry Seeds last week.  I just had some unexpected $$ dropped into my lap, and I was thinking of picking up another strain from cali connection.  Of these 3 which one should I pull the trigger on.  I can only choose one.  
DeadHead OG
Chem Valley Kush
Or
Tahoe OG

I know, I know,
I am a Kush *****.

HomieHogleg


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have heard GREAT things of the Tahoe OG from yield to potency. I'm going to pick up some after my current run.


----------



## Locked (Dec 7, 2011)

Tahoe....hvnt grown or smoked it but heard real good things. Kush ***** here as well....


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 7, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Tahoe....hvnt grown or smoked it but heard real good things. Kush ***** here as well....


Yeah,
I figured you were, just judging from your grow journal.  :icon_smile:

I have gone off the deep end, in love with Kush varieties, over the last month.  The Kush strains I have smoked have helped with the opiate withdrawals better than any other strains.  Not to mention, that I have almost zero pain from my broken bones while medicated with the Kush strains.  Really I have narrowed it to the Tahoe, and the Deadhead, which intrigues me since I spent 2 wonderful years following the Grateful Dead.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 8, 2011)

The same as everyone else, I've heard great things about the Tahoe but have never smoked it.  I would venture to say you'll be happy with either.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wanna do Tahoe so i would love to watch you do it first, LOL

I too am a Kush *****, if its all i ever smoked again i would be okay with that.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 8, 2011)

What about Julius ? Is that good stuff ?


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got the deadhead og  on my last order......... I'm planning on poping them soon.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Dec 8, 2011)

I ran Tahoe and got a real good yielding pheno. 1 seed popped 1 female. Taste smell and potency wasn't really there. I've heard too many good things from other growers about how much they loved it. I've got a dozen more I'm going to run all at once in a few months. 

Don't base your decision off my comments. Another member had a purple pheno and one that smelled like lemonheads. It's worth another run for me.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 9, 2011)

Well,
Call me an impulse buyer.  I pulled the trigger on both.  I also got Ogiesel OG as a freebie.  Looks like I now have the motherload of Cali Connection beans coming.  
Have a great week

HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Well,
> Call me an impulse buyer.  I pulled the trigger on both.  I also got Ogiesel OG as a freebie.  Looks like I now have the motherload of Cali Connection beans coming.
> Have a great week
> 
> HomieHogleg




Very nice.....can't hve enough of swerves gear.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 10, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Very nice.....can't hve enough of swerves gear.


While I have only seen others grows, I gotta agree.  I will probably acquire a few more of their strains before I am done.  The only one I have actually smoked, was the Blackwater, that my neighbor had, and it rocked my world.   I am really looking forward to giving Larry a shot in my new tent.  The others may have to wait until next year, or take some cuts for the summer outdoor grow.  I can probably keep my veg/mother room going over the summer, but it is too hot for a flowering room.  I use T5s in my mother/veg room.

Have a great weekend
HomieHogleg


----------



## Ryder (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the Tahoe a lot and have had a nice Keeper.. Im going to roll Larry(got it going now), Chem4OG,Corleone Kush this winter... I can vouch for Swerves Tahoe its excellent even if you get a more SFV leaning pheno..... Im stoked to run the Larry after seeing Hammy's killer Grows......


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 10, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> Im stoked to run the Larry after seeing Hammy's killer Grows......



Everyone is :hubba: ... The man should be given a job to squeeze to the max all the strains ...


----------

